# Dropped black tank



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

We have a 2006 bumper pull toy hauler built by Komfort. Two weeks ago we rolled into the little town of Walker Ca. and sat up our rig for a week's stay. We each have our duties: I'm responsible for leveling and unhooking, my lady spots me and hooks up everything. After that all got done on goes the ac and we kick back until kaboom and the whole trailer shakes and we find that the black water tank on the door side is laying on the ground. It seems that Dy has accidentally hooked up the hose to the ''swisher'' and overfilled the black water tank and being that that tank is only held in by the flimsiest 1/16 angle iron the angle iron twisted then let go. Being 60 miles from the nearest RV repair in Carson City Nv. AND on a Saturday afternoon we were a bit stressed. To make a long story short we found a RV repair and he drove down the next morning and in two hours had the tank back, the angle hammered straight AND put two pieces of plumber's under both the grey and black tanks to prevent a reaccurance. He said that he's seen this often and that the real fix is to replace the light angle with heavier stock. So the reason for the story is to advise all to look under your RVs to see how your tanks are secured and save going through what we did. As a side note, we tried using our AAA RV+ but all they offered was to tow us which was unusable as it could not be towed until fixed. Even though we are Good Sam basic members with no roadside or RV insurance with them they hooked us up to Action Mobile RV Service and all worked out. Hats off to Good Sam, two thumbs down to AAA.


----------

